# Suck (2010)



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Vampires, vampires and more vampires. It's really a shame there aren't more vampire projects nowadays...........Anyway, this time, it's rock-n-roll musical ones.

Yes, *Suck* is coming. (That title just lends itself to a negative review, doesn't it?). The flick is about a "down and out band, ironically known as The Winners, that are desperately seeking a record deal and will do anything to make it big. After a life-changing encounter with a vampire, they rocket to stardom only to discover that fame and fortune are not all they are cracked up to be." Sounds like Jennifer's Body a little bit.

Directed by Rob Stefaniuk, stars include Jessica Pare, Malcolm McDowell , Dave Foley, Iggy Pop, Henry Rollins, Moby and Alice Cooper.

Anyways, look for the flick in a one -night-only U.S. theatrical showing September, then on demand and DVD prior to Halloween. All the details and some preview pics are in the link and official site.

http://www.suckthemovie.com/

http://www.shocktillyoudrop.com/news/topnews.php?id=15808


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Wasn't Lestat (or Queen of the Damned) about a Rock & Roll vampire? Well it has an interesting cast, so I am intrigued.


----------



## KStone (Jul 2, 2009)

No way. It's Iggy Pop the 'producer' /in a vampire movie. The soundtrack looks like it could be pretty good.

Thanks JT


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

i'm excited! this rock n' roll horror genre has been dead for awhile! We always have rock n roll nightmare haha! Hopefully this has some cheese factors in tribute to the sub genre.


----------

